# lighting...



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Has anyone tried different colors of lights,and if so,what kinds did your p's like.I was wondering about using different colors for viewing.Maybe something that would bring them out like they do with the lights off.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i use Hagen Power-Glo, gives off a slightly pinkish glow. shows off the colors of my ps the best


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just the good ol regular lighting for me.. no coloration here. However i do have one tank with red lights with a pair of cons in it... dosnt seem to affect them any... but then again they are cons and they are tougher than nails


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I use bulbs that are 50% atlantic blue and 50% sun light. The color is a little better but they are not as bright so I dont need to dim them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use one tube light, with a slight reddish tint. They say it would have a positive effect on plant growth. I don't know if it indeed has any effect on whatever (since I never tried another tube light), but my plants do pretty well, and my p's seem to be very happy... Also, a reddish tint is not as bright as a pure white light, which is easier on the eyes (I can't stand the look of a very brighly lit tank: it looks unnatural in my opinion), and makes the fish look better.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

anyone have any experience with the blue "piranha lights"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

hey, I once saw a tank that had beams of light streaming through different parts of the tanks. I think it may have been done by poking holes in a hood, or by spotlights. 
The cool thing about it was it lit up the tank like if you were looking at it from underwater in a river.









Look Here: RELEVANT LINK


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

yea i have the foil under my light and it looks like streams of sunlight shining through like a lake or somthing i like it


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I have some underwater spot lights in my tank I turn on for a little bit at night. there colored they dont even notice there on...

MAD


----------

